# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN.

## almendrac

*
AUN PUEDEN MATRICULARSE, SE LES DESCONTARÁ LAS CLASES QUE PERDIERON  
La Universidad Esan,* a través del* Instituto de Desarrollo Económico IDE-ESAN* tiene el agrado de invitarlos a participar de nuestro *PAE en Gestión de Empresas Cooperativas del Café y Cacao.*  *PROGRAMA DE CAPACITACIÓN EN CONVENIO CON CENTRAL CAFÉ Y CACAO DEL PERÚ* 
Es  un programa de posgrado de ámbito sectorial, dirigido a directivos del  sector agroalimentario, específicamente de las Empresas Cafetaleras y  Cacaoteras, y a profesionales interesados en completar y actualizar sus  conocimientos y habilidades de gestión y dirección.  Beneficios del Programa: 
-Clases sábados y domingos, sólo una vez al mes.
  -Acceso a la plataforma virtual de ESAN.
-Facilidades de pago en forma mensual
-Trabajos en equipo.
-10 cursos de especialización.
-Seminarios de actualización. 
Cualquier consulta no dude en comunicarse conmigo, que inmediatamente nos pondremos en contacto con usted.PAE CENTRAL CAFÉ Y CACAO 2012.pdfTemas similares: 1ER AGRODEBATE--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN. Tema: "LIMITE A LA PROPIEDAD DE LA TIERRA". CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". SEPA: De Gestión y Contabilidad en Empresas Agrícolas Agrosiga  sistema de gestion para empresas agropecuarias ¿Cómo la Ves?: Café y Cacao Peruano en tiempos de crisis internacional

----------


## almendrac

inscripciones con un pago minimo de 600 soles

----------

